# Introducing Phantom and ....



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

These are the petco fish I have been obsessing about Phantom is transluscent and you can see his veins, very hard to photograph, he is very small and young, a DT,and the Mr. Noname is white with a black spot in the middle of his dorsal fin, black gills and black lips and I've just noticed he is a DT combtail? I'm already in love with them both and this makes five bettas. No more and I am rehoming some of them if i can find suitable homes. (But of course not Phantom or Mr. Noname or Clampy or Mystery..maybe Marzipan?)
Oh yes and I took the name Phantom from the beautiful Phantom who was on here RIP (He was gorgeous)
Phantom:

















Mr. Noname


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

awww


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Love em!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

CUTE! Saw a HM like him at Petco the other day and had to resist hehe!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

vilmarisv said:


> CUTE! Saw a HM like him at Petco the other day and had to resist hehe!


They look like yours! 
Thanks guys, I might rehome Mr. Noname eventually..


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Noname is GORGEOUS!!! 

Phantom looks just like my boy Gustav!!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Could you send me Mr.Noname in the mail for me?


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah he's pretty amazing

Can you see Gustav's veins, You can't tell in the pics here with the flash but his skin is so transluscent his veins all show..I hope that's not a bad thing, he's so small and cute!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah I can see his veins.  My boy is a marble, but he hasn't marbled in a while...


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Alienbetta1 said:


> Could you send me Mr.Noname in the mail for me?


Already? Heh-
You're a betta addict like me!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Awww... they are so pretty. I love the second one. Looks like he stole some chocolate and ate it. HAHAHAHA


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

marbled? what does that mean? show veins?
Anyways, what a relief, thanks, i want him to be healthy, his fins are perfectly formed! Because he was so small they didn't get crushed or clamped by his cup and also they weren't feeding him, because they didn't tear the tab off hid feeding shoot all the way (it was caked with bloodworms)so his water was cleanish even after 3 weeks


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

mysquishy said:


> Awww... they are so pretty. I love the second one. Looks like he stole some chocolate and ate it. HAHAHAHA


He DOES! LOLOLOLOLOL! Glad you pointed that out...


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

And everyone ate their pellets! YAY!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Phantom looking scary!!!! AHHHHH!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

ART PHOTO!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

I see you


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Clampy meets Mr. Noname


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

All tucked in for the night!
Tomorrow~Heaters!


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

you are sooo lucky.... i cant seem to find any pretty double tails in my petcos... ugh i searched for like 3 weeks all around my area and not a SINGLE double tail that looks like that... i only saw one and he was barely alive.....ugh your a lucky ducky.. .those guys are beautiful


----------



## LightsYouOnFire (Feb 8, 2010)

oh very pretty. I really want to find a cellophane next.... I've had the blue with red tail, I have a white marble butterfly, I have a blue and teal.... I just really love the cellophanes.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

They are stunning! A friend of mine has a dog that she calls HD (homeless dog) he showed up at her house and they started calling him that and it stuck. LOL Hes been there for 5 years or so now. Maybe you could call him HF (homeless fish) since thats what he was before he found you. LOL


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Calmwaters said:


> They are stunning! A friend of mine has a dog that she calls HD (homeless dog) he showed up at her house and they started calling him that and it stuck. LOL Hes been there for 5 years or so now. Maybe you could call him HF (homeless fish) since thats what he was before he found you. LOL


I have a cat named "Meow Mix" for the same reason!


----------



## sjones (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks guys, I didn't realize Phantom was called a cellophane until I just googled it and found a bunch of pictures of him! He is very small (1/3 the size of my veiltail Clampy) and his fins are beautifully formed so I'm wondering if he'll grow into a big cellophane betta or maybe even change colors a bit. I'll keep you posted


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

No name is GORGEOUS!!!!!! Phantom was also. Thats a very nice kritter-keeper setup you have!!


----------

